# Chopped straw bedding



## Mari (21 May 2018)

Where to get this?  Cost?  Best value for money?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 May 2018)

Easy Pack chopped straw, compressed bags are £6.20 at my local supplier. 
I'd rather use their Miscanthus tho, as suits my needs better.


----------



## Mari (21 May 2018)

Any other equine bedding suppliers in Lancashire besides  Stannah?


----------



## sula (22 May 2018)

Depends where you are.  There`s Spare Moments, Hest Bank, Lancaster if you`re in the north of the county which maybe you are as you know Stannah


----------

